# Lost my key!!



## troutkiller (Mar 23, 2005)

I can't find my key anywhere. Can I get one from the dealership? I have a Polaris 850.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I asked a few friends. They said take the ignition switch out and take it to the dealer. Or buy a new one and get 2 keys


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Ignition switch Ebay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Polaris-Spo...Parts_Accessories&hash=item460a0fe2c1&vxp=mtr


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

Lost my yami key years ago and played heck until I called a yami dealer...He said to take the locking nut off the Ignition, pull out and look at the underside...There is a code/number there...It is a ignition code and he had keys for all of them...

Not sure if yours is the same?...Call a dealer...


----------

